# WLAN doesn't work

## Ghostryder

Hi,

I have a WG511 WLAN card with prism54 chip... I read some Howtos but I'm not able to get it to work... 

The Kernel, 2.6.3 dev-sources, has got the modules for the chipset included. First problem appears on startup:

modprobe i82365 failed

Trying alternative PCIC driver: yenta socket

Starting pcmcia

cardmgr[3869]: watching 2 sockets

I don't know what's wrong here because I have just included the yenta module, so I don't know wherefrom the i82365 comes....

Second problem is that I can see the card with 'lspci'. 'ifconfig eth1' works too but when I type 'ifconfig eth1 up' the only thing I get is:

SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory

I have emerged wireless-tools too and the output of 'iwconfig' tells me that the card isn't 'ready'. 

The firmware I took is from the Windows-driver. I just copied the .arm-File to the folder:

/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

I really don't know what's wrong... Maybe somebody can give me a hint if the problem is pcmcia or the config of the card itself....

Thanks to all...

----------

## DecoR

 *Ghostryder wrote:*   

> modprobe i82365 failed

 

Hello.. Maby I'm totaly lost... but shouldn't you modprobe prism54 not i82365?

I'm useing prism54 on my laptop.  Working perfect.

Please tell me if there is anything I can check/do  :Smile: 

Henrik

----------

## Ghostryder

That's not loaded by me, I don't know whereform 'modprobe i82365' is...

I'm just loading 'prism54'. When does your LED begin to blink?

----------

## DecoR

I dont have any leds.  My card is built in.

Have you tried to start pcmcia before loading prism54?

Can you post your lspci?

(And btw... Isn't there different versions of the prism54 driver for different cards? You picked the right one?)

Henrik

----------

## Ghostryder

lspci:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8605 [ProSavage PM133]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8605 [PM133 AGP]

0000:00:05.0 Ethernet controller: Accton Technology Corporation EN-1216 Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)

0000:00:06.0 Communication controller: Lucent Microelectronics LT WinModem

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 1a)

0000:00:07.4 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:0c.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:0c.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Lucent Microelectronics FW323 (rev 04)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C380 [ProSavageDDR K4M266] (rev 02)

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Harris Semiconductor D-Links DWL-g650 A1 (rev 01)

I think that I have the right drivers because they are from Netgear...

----------

## DecoR

Looks like you have a D-link G650 A1

 *Ghostryder wrote:*   

> Network controller: Harris Semiconductor D-Links DWL-g650 A1 (rev 01)

 

This card is really easy to set up.

Try to download the firmware from www.prism54.org

And you are sure PCMCIA is set up correctly?

Henrik

----------

## Ghostryder

How should I download the firmware form www.prism54.org? There is no firmware available....

I don't know if my PCMCIA is set up correctly... I mentioned that already in my first post.... There are error messages that I can't interpret...

----------

## DecoR

Looks like they have removed the firmware because of copyright problems...

The right firmware for your card is called: isl3890

What is in your /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ dir?

The isl3890 file should be placed there.

Try google on it, should'nt be impossible to find.

What is your output on

```
/sbin/hotplug
```

 :Question: 

Do you get any errors if you just load

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start
```

before anything else?

Henrik

----------

## Ghostryder

Ok, works now! The card is blinking now, and I can see it at 'ifconfig'. I added it at '/etc/conf.d/net' with 'eth1=dhcp' and 'gateway=eth1/192.168.0.1' but there is no connection. 

When I do a 'iwconfig' the card shows that it has detected an Access Point. 

Can you tell me what I have to do in addition?

----------

## Ghostryder

dhcpcd eth1 solved the problem....

I hope that this is the last question, but I have got the problem, that I can't connect to other clients... I even can't ping the accesspoint/router. 'Destination host is unreachable'....

When I make iwlist scanning, I get two accesspoints. Is that normal? Do you know how to change the accesspoint?

----------

## Ghostryder

I changed to windows for a while to test if everything works ok with WLAN here... And it does.. No problem when connecting to the accesspoint (I'm meaning the webmenu of it). But I can't do this at Linux, so there have to be made any configs, but I really don't know which....

----------

## UberLord

Wirless configuration and startup

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

----------

## DecoR

How did you get it up?

Was it the firmware?

----------

## Ghostryder

Well, I think the main problem was the firmware. But there were several other things that I had to change. I'm loading all the modules for pcmcia now by hand, haven't built them automatically into the kernel, and now the error message for pcmcia has gone... Another step was to download the correct firmware... And afterwards it began to run....

But the problem that I can't ping the access point still remains. I don't know what could be wrong because I have no problems surfing thru the net... So WAN is accessable, but not LAN...

Any ideas?

----------

## Ghostryder

to Uberlord:

Thanks for the link. But I have to say that I don't understand it. I copied the files to net.eth1 and everything works fine when:

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

But I'm still not able to ping the Access Point. What do you mean at the posting writing:

Two different profiles..... for work and for home. I'm in need therof too, but I don't know how to manage it... Maybe you can help me...

Thanks in advance

----------

## Ghostryder

I solved the problem with pinging the Access Point with adding:

route add 192.168.0.1 eth1

Now I can ping the Router. But I'm still not able to ping other clients in the net that are connected to the router via a cable. That's possible normally at Windows OS.

I think the system wants to ping form the interface eth0, but that isn't connected. So, how can I change this, if it is the problem?

----------

## Icefinger

hi guy,

well I'm not that experienced in using Linux, but try 

route add default 192.168.0.1 eth1

instead of

route add 192.168.0.1 eth1

greets

----------

## Ghostryder

route add default 192.168.0.1 doesn't work... The system tells me that the syntax is wrong...  Can't ping LAN, what to do?

----------

## UberLord

 *Ghostryder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> 
> But I'm still not able to ping the Access Point.

 

Have you configured a default gateway if you're not using DHCP?

Sounds like the DHCP server is not configured correctly if you're using that instead of a static IP

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  What do you mean at the posting writing:
> 
> Two different profiles..... for work and for home. I'm in need therof too, but I don't know how to manage it... Maybe you can help me...
> ...

 

Quite simpe really.

In my customised /etc/conf.d/net file there's place holders per ESSID (the name/network id of the Access Point) which allowes custom encryption and network settings per ESSID.

There should be loads of pointers in the thread about setting it up.

----------

## Ghostryder

Well, I'm able to ping sites from the WAN and the default gatewat is set... But there is no opportunity to ping the gateway itself. 'Destination host unreachable" is the error message...

----------

## UberLord

Why do you need to ping the gateway?

The gateway be running a firewall preventing you from doing this.

----------

## Ghostryder

I really don't need to ping the gateway, but I want to access the other clients in the network, because of the printer, some files etc.

So I tried pinging the router, but it doesn't respond... I tried another client too --> no response...

So I don't think that this can be caused by the firewall of the router.

If I type a:

route add 192.168.0.13 eth1       

I can ping the client. Maybe this information helps you...

----------

## UberLord

after running my script, could you post up the contents of the following command

```
route
```

----------

## Ghostryder

This is the output:

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        Notebook.HomeNe 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         Router          0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth1

My conf.d/net looks like this:

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.14 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth1="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

# gateway="eth1/192.168.0.1"

Problem is here, if I'm uncommenting gateway for eth1 (WLAN) eth0 stops working, but if I comment it out eth1 won't work. So it's impossible to work with both connections...

----------

## UberLord

You have the same subnet mask configured for both interfaces? LOL

I would say that's your problem. But I'm no networking expert.

----------

## Ghostryder

Doesn't the subnet mask have to be the same? Do you mean the entry at 'route' or at the file /conf.d/net?

Maybe it's funny but I haven't understood the joke :-(

So can you tell exact what you're thinking the problem is...?

----------

